# Sunny january day



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I got the spend the day with my critters (and still waiting for does to kid!), it was such a nice day out I wanted to share some pictures.
Red sound asleep, you should have seen how big his eyes got once he woke up and realized I had "snuck" up on him 








Chick with Honey Bee under her, and a couple of the other girls








More Chick
















More of Red.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Copy








Playing fetch with Hoss








Hottie competing with Hoss for my attention








And of course can't forget my favorite little girl and her mom


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

sweet


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful pics :thumb: Wow Red is a TANK!!! :laugh: I love him! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pics of your sunny day! Love your favorite baby with her mom -- those spots are adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great. I can not believe your horse lets your goats just stand under her and she never steps on them that's awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics...love your animals.... :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Chick is really good with the goats, they are like her little babies. Shes really careful of them when they are laying down, I wouldn't dare put any kids in with her though, they are just too small.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL goats! SPOTS! ) I love you horse. Our QH gelding hates our goats! My paint mare is good with them though. ) Your buck is gorgeous!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I love your buck and your spotted girl!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. really enjoyed these photos. Awesome Boers. Love the red buck. He is a solid hefty one.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. and I totally love that spotted kid in the haybunk


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

??????????? Need I say more?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Chick is really good with the goats, they are like her little babies. Shes really careful of them when they are laying down, I wouldn't dare put any kids in with her though, they are just too small.


 :thumbup:


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love those great pictures! Your animals all look great too!


----------

